# Madmen, Hamilton Electrics, 60'S Style



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

A while back Paul posted a thread about Hamilton Electrics in an episode of Mad Men. This one here:

It seems to me that Hamilton Electric prices have been on a real upsurge. I sold my Ventura a year ago and have been trying to buy another and keep getting outbid.

I was talking to a watch buddy today who operates a vintage watch web site. He thought that Mad Men had fostered a bit of a frenzy for '60's styled stuff.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

When I first saw the Mad Men episode with the Ventura, I emailed RenÃ© with a link to the snippet on my website. At the time, he had not seen the series but was aware of it...but I also seem to remember him saying he hadn't seen any great change in prices etc.

Maybe things have changed since February. Over to you "Hamiltonelectric"


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> A while back Paul posted a thread about Hamilton Electrics in an episode of Mad Men. This one here:
> 
> It seems to me that Hamilton Electric prices have been on a real upsurge. I sold my Ventura a year ago and have been trying to buy another and keep getting outbid.
> 
> ...


It,s a bit much the same with accutrons Dave I sold this nice example on the evil bay just yesterday for Â£150 so prices are rising if they are in good condition.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a story from the New York Times on the same them:

Yup - I DARE you to click me!

Now while it is not an electric watch, the Wittnauer Futurama in the photo in the article is a bit of speciality of mine. I've owned 9 of them - still have six including an NOS black dial one, and one that I had a custom case plating and dial job. Any interest in this and I will post it, probably to the Vintage watch thread.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Here's a story from the New York Times on the same them:
> 
> Yup - I DARE you to click me!
> 
> Now while it is not an electric watch, the Wittnauer Futurama in the photo in the article is a bit of speciality of mine. I've owned 9 of them - still have six including an NOS black dial one, and one that I had a custom case plating and dial job. Any interest in this and I will post it, probably to the Vintage watch thread.


Interesting piece Dave maybe we should all sell our collections and retire ( OH I forgot I,m already retired) I know of one person who could probably do this and live quite comfortably for the rest of his days by the seaside.


----------



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

With all the press about the fashions and dÃ©cor in Mad Men I'm surprised that I've seen little or no increase in demand for the watches. I really expected to be deluged with requests from non-collectors but it has yet to happen, unlike the response for the Ventura after the first "Men In Black".


----------

